# Ports Config



## Sylgeist (Sep 13, 2014)

Is there a keyboard shortcut listing for the dialogs used in setting port options?

For example what is the + sign in the Apache port:


```
│ │ [ ] AUTHNZ_LDAP        LDAP based authentication                         │ │  
│ │+[ ] AUTHNZ_FCGI        FastCGI authorizer-based authentication and author│ │  
│ │ [ ] LDAP               LDAP caching and connection pooling services      │ │
```

Thanks


----------



## ohauer (Sep 13, 2014)

The `+` sign shows that one item was added to the OPTION list of the port since the last run of `make config`.
In this case an option for the new mod_authnz_fcgi module was added.
apache24: add OPTION for new mod_authnz_fcgi module


----------

